# RAVE: My Hot New Bikini!!!



## Nox (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey fellow MuTers! I have completed my first bikini ever. I definitely see room for improvement (saggy bottoms), but I think it's a good start for me. The colors is a little bit washed out by the yellow bathroom light and WAY dark (no flash used), but it is supposed to be a reversible hot pink/white two piece.

It's definitely not a style that a lot of people find in the stores, but I thought I would challenge myself and see if it could be done. I find that the cut gives me more *junk* in the hip area (I have always lamented about the fact I never have the nice hour glass figure), but for once, I really feel satisfied with the way a bikini style looks on my body. *Also, pay no heed to the dark shadow in the bikini area... I do wax down there, I SWEAR!* Those darn camera tricks I tell ya!

What do you all think? Any suggestions for next time?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow! u did a fab job! its lovely i would have one for defo! i dont think it needs any improvement, but like u mentioned the back of the bottom would be better more fitted thats about it.

Hot bod by the way.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 17, 2006)

wow. I love it! you have a smoking body!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do you all think? I think you're HOT and I love the bikini, too!


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! u did a fab job! its lovely i would have one for defo! i dont think it needs any improvement, but like u mentioned the back of the bottom would be better more fitted thats about it. Hot bod by the way.





Thanks Becky! I guess I know for next time not to allow for so much "diaper" room in the bottom.





Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow. I love it! you have a smoking body!!! Thanks Emperical, I think that it was the way I posed though. Looking at me straight on, I am almost straight up and down in real life. I can even put on stretch jeans like spandex pants because I am so flat (no messing with the fly button, zipper or anything!) Easy on, easy off! LOL!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you're HOT and I love the bikini, too! Ah Lisa! Where would this board be without your ever present flattery? Why thank you very much for the compliment!



Although, looking at the third picture makes me giggle every time because I was in such a silly mood when doing that ridiculous pose.


----------



## Andi (Sep 18, 2006)

wow, amazing! That style is definitely something I have never seen at a store. It looks really good on you, you just have the right body to pull this off. The color is smokin btw...I love pink!!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

Dang! I love it. I think the other ladies took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## lynnda (Sep 18, 2006)

Love the bikini!! Smokin bod!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2006)

Hot hot hot!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 18, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 18, 2006)

love the bikini!!! you are totally hot in it too!


----------



## jenfer (Sep 18, 2006)

You look great in it.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

I love it! And it looks so good on you! Weren't you going to get a booby job? Please don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 18, 2006)

i love it and i am soooooooo jealous of your body! it's perfect!


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence everyone! Now it may look alright, but it is definitely NOT for swimming. The whole thing would probably wash away by the ocean tide in about 30 seconds.





Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love it! And it looks so good on you! Weren't you going to get a booby job? Please don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guen, yeah I was planning on implants, but for a while now I have been not feeling too good about the whole thing. All three of the women I know who have had it done have had some serious issues crop up recently, so I am seriously considering backing out of it.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love it and i am soooooooo jealous of your body! it's perfect! Thanks Jen, but I have to disagree about the "perfect" part! Your body is most likely just as beautiful too (well your face sure is beautiful in your avatar pic, so I naturally assume that the body follows, LOL). Sometimes we don't see the beauty in ourselves the way other people can. I look at other MuT members here, and I'm like: _Gosh, I wish I had *their* body._


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guen, yeah I was planning on implants, but for a while now I have been not feeling too good about the whole thing. All three of the women I know who have had it done have had some serious issues crop up recently, so I am seriously considering backing out of it. Yay! I'm not against them at all but you have a great body and you're very well proportioned!!!!! Not many women have that and it so sad when the ones that do go and get boob jobs



. They look beautiful after but they looked beautiful before!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

Hot bikini! You have the perfect body for it. I agree that you are smaller than the bottoms, but it looks like it would help if you tied them a little higher above your hip bones (that might get rid of the extra fabric). I think overall though, it looks awesome!


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Midgard (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## pieced (Sep 18, 2006)

You look fab, and it suits you well, Damn, if I had abs like that, I would walking around topless for LIFE...


----------



## monniej (Sep 18, 2006)

you did good! very hot!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 18, 2006)

you did a great job sweetie


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 18, 2006)

scandalous! it's great!


----------



## estherika (Sep 18, 2006)

I love that style! looks awesome!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 18, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## Maja (Sep 18, 2006)

You look stunning! You have a gorgeous figure! Love the bikini too, great colour!


----------



## Ambonee (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow! That looks great on you!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 18, 2006)

I LOVE IT!




its suits you perfectly, and i love the style its really cute and stylish. who took the 3rd pic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks really good on you! I love the way the top ties, very sexy


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

woot woow............hot!!


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 19, 2006)

you do really look hot with that bikini


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

HOT!! It looks SUPER hot. I love the style


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the compliements, as well as the constructive critiques, it's much appreciated.





Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who took the 3rd pic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anna, I put the camera on timed delay... and then I ran away quickly to strike my goofy pose before it snapped, LOL


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 19, 2006)

What a great bikini...I love the pink color! I also agree with everyone else; you have a *HOT *body. You can be proud of your figure.


----------



## _withoutYou (Sep 19, 2006)

I love it! You have a good body!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

What a smokin' *HOT*bod you have!! I love the color and the style of it is awesome!!


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 22, 2006)

wow, your to sexy for your bikini



i love it !


----------



## LilDee (Sep 22, 2006)

hot! you made that?! it's beautiful!


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 23, 2006)

The bikini is smokin hot but your hot body has made the bikini look even hotter!! if i was a guy...................


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 23, 2006)

You look beautiful.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 23, 2006)

You look very nice!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 24, 2006)

It looks kind of cute.


----------

